# My Costume from 1965-ish



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

On the right, next to the pillar, are my two brothers ... the Sultan and the Pirate. Hidden behind a few people, just in front of that pillar, is me. We're at a church Halloween party.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember those days, except they were in the '50s:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great photo! I remember when I was 6 or 7 going to our church's fall bazaar. They ALWAYS had a haunted house to walk through. I remember the smell of those nights, the smell of cornstalks, Spanish moss and monsters. Best time ever on Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun!!


----------

